# MAIL / mot de passe enregistré et pourtant redemandé



## Jean Sol Partre (3 Mars 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je rencontre un soucis depuis longtemps, j'ai beau chercher une solution, mais je ne trouve pas,

Mon macbook est connecté via la borne airport à une freebox,

L'ordi se met en veille régulièrement après l'avoir refermé ou après inutilisation,

Souvent, MAIL me demande de rentrer à nouveau le mot de passe de chacun de mes comptes,

Je demande bien à mémoriser les mots de passe, mais rien n'y fait,

J'ai effacé les mots de passe déjà enregistrés dans le Trousseau, idem,

Je ne comprends pourquoi ça fait cela,

Si quelqu'un a une piste...

Jean-Sol


----------



## boddy (3 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Tu trouveras dans les Préférences Système + Sécurité ce qu'il te faut pour changer cela


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2009)

sinon 
sujet abordé des dizaines de fois
=> recherche pour les tuyaux


----------



## artempio (25 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,
je me suis pris la tête longtemps avec ce problème jusqu'à ce que je découvre que mes comptes s'étaient enregistrés avec dans la rubrique avancé du gestionnaire des comptes une authentification par _pop authentifié._. Il m'a suffi de modifier cela par mot de passe et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Je ne suis pas très doué car j'ai mis trois mois à trouver cette astuce que je vous livre.


----------



## teuton (18 Janvier 2011)

artempio a dit:


> bonjour,
> je me suis pris la tête longtemps avec ce problème jusqu'à ce que je découvre que mes comptes s'étaient enregistrés avec dans la rubrique avancé du gestionnaire des comptes une authentification par _pop authentifié._. Il m'a suffi de modifier cela par mot de passe et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
> Je ne suis pas très doué car j'ai mis trois mois à trouver cette astuce que je vous livre.


Bjr,

Juste pour dire un merci à artempio car j'ai fait la même manip et ça fonctionne.
Cdlt


----------



## Charly06 (30 Janvier 2011)

Hélas, ça ne fonctionne pas pour moi !


----------



## FrdVision (9 Octobre 2013)

teuton a dit:


> Bjr,
> 
> Juste pour dire un merci à artempio car j'ai fait la même manip et ça fonctionne.
> Cdlt


Merci aussi pour cette info, ça marche super ! voilà une semaine que je râle ! Merci MacGénération


----------

